# Systema Spetsnaz



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

I think systema spetsnaz is the best self defense system around. Any thoughts?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Aikido first then I like Krav Maga (The Israeli stuff). Spetznaz is fun to watch, but it is kind of self destructive. Looking at some of the techniques you could trash some joints just practicing.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

All western special operations takes from eastern martial arts a little. I completely agree Krav Maga is amazing! Aikido is obviously great I don't know a special operations group not using it in some form or law enforcement.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I lean more to 45 acp for close hand to hand combat.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you let someone get that close you done screwed up. No the best self defense is a good gun and the ability to use it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Wild One said:


> All western special operations takes from eastern martial arts a little. I completely agree Krav Maga is amazing! Aikido is obviously great I don't know a special operations group not using it in some form or law enforcement.


What? The Army uses BJJ exclusively, the Rangers even fly out the Gracies every so often to beat up on them...no unit I have ever been in SOF or CF has ever used anything other than that.

If you get down to your pistol you're screwed anyway, much more so with a knife/hands.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> What? The Army uses BJJ exclusively, the Rangers even fly out the Gracies every so often to beat up on them...no unit I have ever been in SOF or CF has ever used anything other than that.
> 
> If you get down to your pistol you're screwed anyway, much more so with a knife/hands.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I've been around Russian special operations in Columbia. Bjj is from eastern martial arts and understood by all elite fighting forces. Yet I'm sure army rangers don't have the ability that spetsnaz has in hand to hand fighting except maybe on a US "reality" tv show. I'd trust a spetsnaz guy over an army ranger in a fight. Sorry bro they're better


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> If you let someone get that close you done screwed up. No the best self defense is a good gun and the ability to use it.


It's very common to get close when fighting even today. Except in a desert in many cases you'll have to kill with your knife or hands. A knife is good for stealth at night.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> What? The Army uses BJJ exclusively, the Rangers even fly out the Gracies every so often to beat up on them...no unit I have ever been in SOF or CF has ever used anything other than that.
> 
> If you get down to your pistol you're screwed anyway, much more so with a knife/hands.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


 Well I spent a few years in the Army. 11B. We taught to use the weapon with the longest stand off range when ever possible . Second use a weapon that did not give away your location when possible. Then crew serve then rifle then grenade( hand gun was not really consider much) . If you had to go man to man three of you jump on his ass and kick the shit out of him, with out delay. We really did not buy into that ninja stuff. Take them to the ground wire ties in place. 11b we really tried to keep things simple. I retired as 11Z5M got my own ass kicked a few times, few of them wished they had finished it when I came back.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Well I spent a few years in the Army. 11B. We taught to use the weapon with the longest stand off range when ever possible . Second use a weapon that did not give away your location when possible. Then crew serve then rifle then grenade( hand gun was not really consider much) . If you had to go man to man three of you jump on his ass and kick the shit out of him, with out delay. We really did not buy into that ninja stuff. Take them to the ground wire ties in place. 11b we really tried to keep things simple. I retired as 11Z5M got my own ass kicked a few times, few of them wished they had finished it when I came back.


Everyone who fights gets beat as long as you're not dead hopefully you learned something. If you fight a more equally matched opponent you WILL kill people close up in combat especially in a jungle environment.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Well I spent a few years in the Army. 11B. We taught to use the weapon with the longest stand off range when ever possible . Second use a weapon that did not give away your location when possible. Then crew serve then rifle then grenade( hand gun was not really consider much) . If you had to go man to man three of you jump on his ass and kick the shit out of him, with out delay. We really did not buy into that ninja stuff. Take them to the ground wire ties in place. 11b we really tried to keep things simple. I retired as 11Z5M got my own ass kicked a few times, few of them wished they had finished it when I came back.


The problem is @Smitty901, you weren't a kick ass ninja. Don't forget, someone had to teach Steven Seagal his stuff. I think we found his teacher.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Well I spent a few years in the Army. 11B. We taught to use the weapon with the longest stand off range when ever possible . Second use a weapon that did not give away your location when possible. Then crew serve then rifle then grenade( hand gun was not really consider much) . If you had to go man to man three of you jump on his ass and kick the shit out of him, with out delay. We really did not buy into that ninja stuff. Take them to the ground wire ties in place. 11b we really tried to keep things simple. I retired as 11Z5M got my own ass kicked a few times, few of them wished they had finished it when I came back.


Lmao, aint that the truth - 3:1 odds at all time, honestly our combatives training was more about hazing than anything else.

It was always gun trucks then rifles then grenades/specialty weapons then pistols then youre f'in screwed call in danger close

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I lean more to 45 acp for close hand to hand combat.


Me to but if I run out of ammo I will be no less deadly with a kbar or my hands. You can kill three guys in 10 seconds if you're good with a knife without making a sound. Allot more quiet than even a silencer on a .45


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

inceptor said:


> The problem is @Smitty901, you weren't a kick ass ninja. Don't forget, someone had to teach Steven Seagal his stuff. I think we found his teacher.


I forced myself to watch aome Seagal movies i never saw em....I wanted to drink bleach after 10 minutes

"This is white ghost, gettin taced up on birthday m'fers over and out"

....Wut?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I forced myself to watch aome Seagal movies i never saw em....I wanted to drink bleach after 10 minutes
> 
> "This is white ghost, gettin taced up on birthday m'fers over and out"
> 
> ...


You do know the gov. thrashes Seagal namely because they don't want people to know aikido is the sh*t. Just like the push 22 lr likes it's awesome it's bs bro


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I forced myself to watch aome Seagal movies i never saw em....I wanted to drink bleach after 10 minutes
> 
> "This is white ghost, gettin taced up on birthday m'fers over and out"
> 
> ...


I actually was the only one in the theater who cheered when he fell out of the plane. I think the movie was Executive Decision.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> You do know the gov. thrashes Seagal namely because they don't want people to know aikido is the sh*t. Just like the push 22 lr likes it's awesome it's bs bro


Damn, I thought I didn't like Seagal because he was a douche bag. So the gov has been using mind control for quite a long time I take it. I never realized...........


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Seagal is awesome bro


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When them dinks come thru the wire just lower the barrels of the 105's and give them some bee hive rounds.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> Seagal is awesome bro


I've always thought he was a douche bag. That's not gonna change. But then, like you stated earlier, my intelligence is not on par with yours. So, I'll just remain the unintelligent deplorable that I am.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Seagal is awesome, and he's a cop. Don't hate bro, just because aikido is awesome doesn't mean civilians can't know about it.
[video=youtube;7EAuLL9n42s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6qwO53n3Uw[/url] / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EA...e taught people a thing or two.
The Wild One


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Wild One said:


> You do know the gov. thrashes Seagal namely because they don't want people to know aikido is the sh*t. Just like the push 22 lr likes it's awesome it's bs bro


This deep state entity you are obsessed with doesnt "trash" anyone. Steven Seagal might be a cool dude in person and gets SHOT passes but he is an actor with an odd number of citizenships.

No one is saying any of those disciplines is not worth anything, but there is a huge difference between Hollywood and MMA and getting into hand to hand with someone.

Also, different cartridges are like tools, Im not going to plaster with a hammer or drive nails with a torque wrench - .22LR with the right placement will kill someone just as dead as a 14.5, but just because you "can" does not mean you "should"

And as a final point, I spent the better part of 2 years stomping around Colombia, every where from Bogotá to Vega Los Padres doing every type of mission both military and humanitarian and never ran into a single Russian nor a civilian advisor ninja...out of all the SA countries, Colombia is the less receptive to the Russians, they flew unauthorized sorties into our air space and had some extra attachés in their embassy but thar was it.

No Colombians have been to Russian senior staff academy in years at least not since 08 when the DefMin Santos and a small FARC detachment went to war game with the Russians...now the Russians make it a point to dump and sell millions of dollars of hardware to Venezuela...that was 12-14, we watched for them carefully. Hell the most ties they have is illicit narcotics trade and one assassination in 2013 after the bombers penetrated our airspace.

Hell the russian aircraft the FARC air force uses are leased and they produce their own BTRs...before all that I mentioned last time there MIGHT have been distinct Russian SOF presence was in the mid 90s during the post Cold War arms buyouts

Soooooo...where were you again?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> This deep state entity you are obsessed with doesnt "trash" anyone. Steven Seagal might be a cool dude in person and gets SHOT passes but he is an actor with an odd number of citizenships.
> 
> No one is saying any of those disciplines is not worth anything, but there is a huge difference between Hollywood and MMA and getting into hand to hand with someone.
> 
> ...


Russians work in Columbia they have intel operations all over the country. I hope you're just saying what you are because you're keeping up appearances. I know after this little paragraph you know nothing about Columbia and if you were in the military you must have been with an outfit that ate bananas hanging from trees in the jungle. lol Sorry bro but Spetsnaz are all over Columbia some are now Mafia/some intel its hard to tell really. Yet I'm sure if they ran into you in Columbia you'd already be ashes over the ocean that tough talk would fade as fast.

The Wild One


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

We let drugs into American to get intel from Columbian cartels about Russian operations in Columbia.. SOF dude are you really talking what you are?.. lol


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Wild One said:


> Russians work in Columbia they have intel operations all over the country. I hope you're just saying what you are because you're keeping up appearances. I know after this little paragraph you know nothing about Columbia and if you were in the military you must have been with an outfit that ate bananas hanging from trees in the jungle. lol Sorry bro but Spetsnaz are all over Columbia some are now Mafia/some intel its hard to tell really. Yet I'm sure if they ran into you in Columbia you'd already be ashes over the ocean that tough talk would fade as fast.
> 
> The Wild One


Kid, just stop, please.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Kid, just stop, please.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Bro bro bro I love your acting but you need to know the part better. Hope I see you on the other side in a civil war. I'll get close to you


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> Bro bro bro I love your acting but you need to know the part better. Hope I see you on the other side in a civil war. I'll get close to you


I am glad your here. We have all these fake military people here and finally have someone to put them in their place. You are friends with the Obama's, aren't you?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

M118LR ... is that you?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Back on topic incase anyone missed. Systema Spetsnaz is the best martial arts in the world. Check it out!  Then you will be boss as Putin.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I been in Columbia and Ecuador early 90's late 80's -there is a very limited spetznaz (Vympel/GRU ) presence and yes they can be nasty cuzz's to run across
as far as who would win in a take out match between rangers and GRU -the spetznaz hands down 9 out of 10 times now pared against a beret or delta I would say fairly equal- I don't know what it was formally called that they taught us in the SF more like a mix and mash of several I think- but I call it fung ku
you mess with us and we will fung ku up.
I have also met Mr. Seagal in Korea and he is a freaking asshole doesn't even know what nationality he is either -btw I also met Gary Busey at the same time and although he is a nut job he is also freaking hilarious and P/O Seagal something fearce.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

thanks for the popcorn pony express your so thoughtful!!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Back when I was a lieutenant major with the force recon Rangers, we were assigned to assist a squadron of Belizean Special Canoe Services on a mission to move some French Special Recreational Forces nurses through the jungles. Thank goodness I had been instructed in the ju-krav-airate being taught by Mexican Winter troops. We got into a bad situation and all I had was my modified hi-point with the suppressed clip in it. We were trying to be as silent as possible, but those French SRS nurses can't walk without can-can music. Anyway, we were ambushed by half the Bolivian army in a little town by the cantina. We ran into a building, but they had us pretty well pinned down. I ran out of ammo pretty quick, because the hi-point revolvers dump bullets pretty quick when you set them to full auto. Sure enough, them Bolivian squirtnutz troops decided to take us alive, so, knowing we was out of ammo, they come a barrelin' through the door. That's when I whipped out that Case Stockman we had been issued and set to work. I'm lucky I made it out with most of my appendages. 
But I don't remember no Rooskies being there. Maybe @TG knows where they hung out.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

This reminds me.. 




Yeah Spetsnaz are all over Columbia people saying otherwise are 1. Liars (paid internet guys) 2. Never been to Columbia.. Thanks and remember Systema Spetsnaz is the best!

The Wild One


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

so ah, wild one how much did they pay you to troll?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> I have also met Mr. Seagal in Korea and he is a freaking asshole doesn't even know what nationality he is either -btw I also met Gary Busey at the same time and although he is a nut job he is also freaking hilarious and P/O Seagal something fearce.


I never met Steven Seagal or Gary Busey. But I did buy a truck from Juan Berringer. He was working for the local Ford dealer. I think he was a little too hefty to do any kind of sputnik karate though. But in his prime, Señor Smoke could easily hump a fastball up around 97 MPH. Hell of a nice guy too.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Might have to check out this system spastic thing, I mean i got the spastic thing down already - i just need a system. ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> so ah, wild one how much did they pay you to troll?


HEH! He is an international celebrity. He told us so. Gotta be nice to celebs.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...prepping-conflicts-america-12.html#post990097


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Back when I was a lieutenant major with the force recon Rangers, we were assigned to assist a squadron of Belizean Special Canoe Services on a mission to move some French Special Recreational Forces nurses through the jungles. Thank goodness I had been instructed in the ju-krav-airate being taught by Mexican Winter troops. We got into a bad situation and all I had was my modified hi-point with the suppressed clip in it. We were trying to be as silent as possible, but those French SRS nurses can't walk without can-can music. Anyway, we were ambushed by half the Bolivian army in a little town by the cantina. We ran into a building, but they had us pretty well pinned down. I ran out of ammo pretty quick, because the hi-point revolvers dump bullets pretty quick when you set them to full auto. Sure enough, them Bolivian squirtnutz troops decided to take us alive, so, knowing we was out of ammo, they come a barrelin' through the door. That's when I whipped out that Case Stockman we had been issued and set to work. I'm lucky I made it out with most of my appendages.
> But I don't remember no Rooskies being there. Maybe @TG knows where they hung out.


Another classic from Coastie dad!! :tango_face_smile:

I'm bustin' a gut here. :vs_lol:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Back when I was a lieutenant major with the force recon Rangers, we were assigned to assist a squadron of Belizean Special Canoe Services on a mission to move some French Special Recreational Forces nurses through the jungles. Thank goodness I had been instructed in the ju-krav-airate being taught by Mexican Winter troops. We got into a bad situation and all I had was my modified hi-point with the suppressed clip in it. We were trying to be as silent as possible, but those French SRS nurses can't walk without can-can music. Anyway, we were ambushed by half the Bolivian army in a little town by the cantina. We ran into a building, but they had us pretty well pinned down. I ran out of ammo pretty quick, because the hi-point revolvers dump bullets pretty quick when you set them to full auto. Sure enough, them Bolivian squirtnutz troops decided to take us alive, so, knowing we was out of ammo, they come a barrelin' through the door. That's when I whipped out that Case Stockman we had been issued and set to work. I'm lucky I made it out with most of my appendages.
> But I don't remember no Rooskies being there. Maybe @TG knows where they hung out.


I just poo'ed a little I was laughing so hard.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you sir. 
I appreciate your kind words, coming from a gentleman of your caliber.
RPD you're a wonderful guy.
SOF survivor, if you quit fat shaming, you would be too.:vs_smirk:


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

No problem "bro" lol


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Thank you sir.
> I appreciate your kind words, coming from a gentleman of your caliber.
> RPD you're a wonderful guy.
> SOF survivor, if you quit fat shaming, you would be too.:vs_smirk:


I only do that to system surfers who posted on NYT and HuffPo comments  since you know, the govt pays me to do it

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I only do that to system surfers who posted on NYT and HuffPo comments  since you know, the govt pays me to do it
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Why is everyone but ME getting paid? I'm so poor I can't even pay attention. :vs_sob:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Why is everyone but ME getting paid? I'm so poor I can't even pay attention. :vs_sob:


Youre not operator enough "bro" gotta be a first class ninja seal sniper underwater demoliton dog handler who speaks Mayan and smokes hash with GRU dudes in Bum**** Colombia

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Remember systema spetsnaz is the best! Try it bro


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I only do that to system surfers who posted on NYT and HuffPo comments  since you know, the govt pays me to do it
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness





inceptor said:


> Why is everyone but ME getting paid? I'm so poor I can't even pay attention. :vs_sob:


Affirmative action. It'll be ok.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Reality. Try it, bro'. It's the best.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol hypocritical much?


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Ignore the bro patrol and try systema spetsnaz it's awesome!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The Wild One said:


> Lol hypocritical much?


You talking to me, there, Punky Brewster?:vs-kiss:


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol bro very clever.. back to ignoring the less intelligent hope you enjoyed the attention


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Thar be a difference betwixt a hypocritical douchebag and a sarcastic arse. 
Out here in the wilds of the Mojave jungles, where the natives raise the Schitz, a good rancher knows the females by their udders, and the Bull Schitz by their tales.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Damn, @Denton. I've been placed in an intelligence category like you.
Im...sniff...overwhelmed at the...sniffle..sniffle...love and camaraderie I feel from a fellow soldier to place me in such esteem.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Thar be a difference betwixt a hypocritical douchebag and a sarcastic arse.
> Out here in the wilds of the Mojave jungles, where the natives raise the Schitz, a good rancher knows the females by their udders, and the Bull Schitz by their tales.


Has @Slippy gotten in touch with you yet?

As you know, he has been working on a plan for his next business for the last couple months. A few days ago he called me up with a great new business idea and said "Hey Inor, who do we know that can get me several French nurses that do the Can-Can and know how to speak Spanish?" I said "Damn Slip, that's a tough one. But if anybody can put that together, I am sure it would be Coastie."


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, Senor Inor , I believe I can still find a few of those nurses. You see its a well known fact out here in the southern part of the Mojave jungle ranch lands that the female Schitz, commonly referred to as the cow Schitz, is a notoriously jealous creature, and will grow larger in order to establish dominance. Some of those ranchers noticed their cow Schitz weren't producing as much milk as they should because their udders was on the smallish side. So we imported some of those nurses to make the cow Schitz grow bigger udders. Worked out pretty good too. Found out them nurses could not only make the cow Schitz jealous, but could out run the Bull Schitz too.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> Lol bro very clever.. back to ignoring the less intelligent hope you enjoyed the attention


By the way;tell us why conservatives are divisive.

Around these parts, we view internet kudzu commandos who can't back up their assertions with logic and reason as being less than intelligent.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well gentlemen, ladies, and wild ones, I'm off to read my teddy bear a nighty-night story. 0400 comes early for us old folks, especially when we stayed up past 2030 regaling y'all with tales from my youth. Got to get up tomorrow and get ready for another day of bull Schitz wrangling.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Why is everyone but ME getting paid? I'm so poor I can't even pay attention. :vs_sob:


You and I both, let's form a union :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Back when I was a lieutenant major with the force recon Rangers, we were assigned to assist a squadron of Belizean Special Canoe Services on a mission to move some French Special Recreational Forces nurses through the jungles. Thank goodness I had been instructed in the ju-krav-airate being taught by Mexican Winter troops. We got into a bad situation and all I had was my modified hi-point with the suppressed clip in it. We were trying to be as silent as possible, but those French SRS nurses can't walk without can-can music. Anyway, we were ambushed by half the Bolivian army in a little town by the cantina. We ran into a building, but they had us pretty well pinned down. I ran out of ammo pretty quick, because the hi-point revolvers dump bullets pretty quick when you set them to full auto. Sure enough, them Bolivian squirtnutz troops decided to take us alive, so, knowing we was out of ammo, they come a barrelin' through the door. That's when I whipped out that Case Stockman we had been issued and set to work. I'm lucky I made it out with most of my appendages.
> But I don't remember no Rooskies being there. Maybe @TG knows where they hung out.


That was hot!! haha


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Soldier we will issue you many weapons we will teach you to use even more. All are effective . There are however 4 you hope to not use all for the same reason . I will explain.
The hand grenade ( does effectively help cover mistakes)
The hand gun be it 45 or 9mm Don't madder we don't really use them much. ( shot gun used in limited number goes here)
The bayonet aka knife ( useful in opening MRE bags)
The hand to hand aka combative training ( fun play in down time, long as it does not get out of hand)
Should you require the use of any of these several failures have taken place. Your leaders and you have allowed the enemy to get to dam close.
We adopted a concept of over whelming force long ago. That may not always be number of boots but a combination of training and weapons system also. It works.
Every soldier is a riflemen , not a ninja .

PS: The Mk19 is an excitable form of stand off weapon. Different kind of grenade platform.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> The problem is @Smitty901, you weren't a kick ass ninja. Don't forget, someone had to teach Steven Seagal his stuff. I think we found his teacher.


Well, he may be Steven Seagal's teacher. Still, why is it every time I read one of his posts I check the bottom of my shoes for something I may have stepped in by accident?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If it comes down to a one on fight. You do not want to mess with a well trained experience wrestler. They will run in take you to the ground and kick you ass. All that kicking fancy show stuff will not work. The snake charmer put opponent in a trance. magic mystical tour stuff is fitness training not life or death fighting. You won't get a chance to use it. Seen way to many fights in my life time the real wrestler always wins.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Soldier we will issue you many weapons we will teach you to use even more. All are effective . There are however 4 you hope to not use all for the same reason . I will explain.
> The hand grenade ( does effectively help cover mistakes)
> The hand gun be it 45 or 9mm Don't madder we don't really use them much. ( shot gun used in limited number goes here)
> The bayonet aka knife ( useful in opening MRE bags)
> ...


This is all the general state soldiers guidelines in every nation. It's not necessarily true but it assumes the people who are using it are morons. In actual fighting it's a not a practical or educational resource for fighting.

The Wild One


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> This is all the general state soldiers guidelines in every nation. It's not necessarily true but it assumes the people who are using it are morons. In actual fighting it's a not a practical or educational resource for fighting.
> 
> The Wild One


 Not the case at all it is about real world. To many Tv shows and movies . I am by no means a moron . I spent a major part of my life in uniform all of it in the infantry.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Not the case at all it is about real world. To many Tv shows and movies . I am by no means a moron . I spent a major part of my life in uniform all of it in the infantry.


Missing the point it's a resource for the state not person using it. This means as an educational fighting resource for good fighters it is not useful. It is based on state needs and desires in regular fighting. It's also designed knowing many of those using it are not intelligent, and the best use for them is cannon fader. In a fight they will fail you and get you killed.

The Wild One


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Also my people have more combat experience than you. Marine units with over 7000 kills with 200 men.. They will line up to tell you they're wrong and they have seen way more war than you have.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

Also granted the kills may be also associated to air support, but they're still counted.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Wild One said:


> Also my people have more combat experience than you. Marine units with over 7000 kills with 200 men.. They will line up to tell you they're wrong and they have seen way more war than you have.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm probably the only actual vet on the entire forum lol. You guys are just cointel playing mind games with everyone. You do it with some veterans who are decorated combat vets it doesn't surprise me to fuel the same lying nonsense everywhere else. It's not bragging if you did it..


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

All I can say is the advice to not put importance on important military knowledge is always bad. Now keep up with the paid name calling :0)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The Wild One said:


> Also my people have more combat experience than you. Marine units with over 7000 kills with 200 men.. They will line up to tell you they're wrong and they have seen way more war than you have.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Wild One said:


> *I'm probably the only actual vet on the entire forum* lol. You guys are just cointel playing mind games with everyone. You do it with some veterans who are decorated combat vets it doesn't surprise me to fuel the same lying nonsense everywhere else. It's not bragging if you did it..


And you are as wrong and ridicules as the libtards that have been wearing genitalia on their heads. And like them ... you have no clue newbie!

Its pretty obvious that you also are wearing body parts on your head-


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> I'm probably the only actual vet on the entire forum lol. You guys are just cointel playing mind games with everyone. You do it with some veterans who are decorated combat vets it doesn't surprise me to fuel the same lying nonsense everywhere else. It's not bragging if you did it..


I'm sure you have thousands of hours more video game time than the rest of us.

By the way; you stated that we conservatives are the divisive ones. I'm a wall flower that is hard to notice, so I will ask you, once again.

Why do you assert that we are the divisive ones? I know you are busy training FARC in Colombia and ISIS in Syria, but if you wouldn't mind taking the time to explain how we are divisive?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> I'm probably the only actual vet on the entire forum lol. You guys are just cointel playing mind games with everyone. You do it with some veterans who are decorated combat vets it doesn't surprise me to fuel the same lying nonsense everywhere else. It's not bragging if you did it..


 You do not have a clue period.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Think you guys can fix that quote that he butchered ? It looks like I made that ridiculous statement. Denton did the same thing.

The bragger certainly has no computer skills he can't even pull off a quote with out a butcher job.

Look at my post above is how it should read.



The Wild One said:


> *I'm probably the only actual vet on the entire forum* lol. You guys are just cointel playing mind games with everyone. You do it with some veterans who are decorated combat vets it doesn't surprise me to fuel the same lying nonsense everywhere else. It's not bragging if you did it..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, crap!

We have a serious geek crisis. 

Let me try and get one of them before the wrong people get targeted.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Oh, crap!
> 
> We have a serious geek crisis.
> 
> Let me try and get one of them before the wrong people get targeted.


Geek hardly.... but come on guys copy and paste and figuring out where the quote brackets go isn't that hard... even I can do that.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, this thread gave me cancer...you know if he said he was in Venezuela then it might be believable

...well aside from saying a 38 Special and AK47 are superior weapons....and worshipping seagal

...and "cointel"...1) its counter intelligence 2) thats not their job 3) someone promote me to moderator real quick I have a neat trick

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Geek hardly.... but come on guys copy and paste and figuring out where the quote brackets go isn't that hard... even I can do that.


Hitting the reply with quote GUI and expecting it to work right is, well, expected. That is what I did.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hitting the reply with quote GUI and expecting it to work right is, well, expected. That is what I did.


OK. It worked as advertised, there. Let me try one with a quote inside it...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Hitting the reply with quote GUI and expecting it to work right is, well, expected. That is what I did.


Testing, testing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Strange, major.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hitting the reply with quote GUI and expecting it to work right is, well, expected. That is what I did.


He butchered it on post 70 and You guys just copied /quoted it. That is all. Nothing more nothing less.

This is post 70 -



The Wild One said:


> hawgrider said:
> 
> 
> > https://s3.amazonaws.com/lowres.cartoonstock.com/business
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Wild one is the butcher... get it?


He's from AL, ya gotta cut him some slack.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Will somebody please call this boy's mother. The little tyke has obviously wandered out of her basement with his bathrobe on again and needs to be returned so he can take his medicine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> He butchered it on post 70 and You guys just copied /quoted it. That is all. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> This is post 70 -
> 
> ...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

OK fine I give up LMFAO!


Sigh... how do some of you wipe your own ass?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> He's from AL, ya gotta cut him some slack.


And, am a divisive conservative. Don't forget that.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> OK fine I give up LMFAO!
> 
> Sigh... how do some of you wipe your own ass?


You mean we are supposed to? :vs_shocked:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Im a poser and changed my about me accordingly for the commander sergeant lieutentant legate of the Banana Boat FARC Spetznaz who knows best

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Im a poser and changed my about me accordingly for the commander sergeant lieutentant legate of the Banana Boat FARC Spetznaz who knows best
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


You need to go back and delete all unit designators for their OPSEC.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> You need to go back and delete all unit designators for their OPSEC.


Yeah roger and out cant compromise my TACED sitchuashional awareness over, pulling out to designated hardpoint at Fire Base Julia waiting for code word excheck GERITOL

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Yeah roger and out cant compromise my TACED sitchuashional awareness over, pulling out to designated hardpoint at Fire Base Julia waiting for code word excheck GERITOL
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Gotta go, for now. Leaving the exclusion area and en route to the green ramp. I'll clue you in on the destination once I find out and have a wifi connection.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Denton said:


> Gotta go, for now. Leaving the exclusion area and en route to the green ramp. I'll clue you in on the destination once I find out and have a wifi connection.


Roger copy that 10 4 all. 
I pass STARBUCKS the LT needs a double venti skinny latte and the four dooce to engage marine raiders in the open at 500 degrees celcius north of top secret bunker.
Roger and out

Ps please bring cookies LT ratf--cked my MRE

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Charlie Foxtrot,

Charlie Mike, over...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

we all seem to be missing the point... he is obviously a paid troll....... that he is accusing everyone else of being... and has a major hankering for the russians.. and there is no doubt he will send Steven Segal to your door to handle his light work... and his guys have more confirmed kills than planned parenthood... I hope they are recruiting for their group because the line to get in forms behind me.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Roger copy that 10 4 all.
> I pass STARBUCKS the LT needs a double venti skinny latte and the four dooce to engage marine raiders in the open at 500 degrees celcius north of top secret bunker.
> Roger and out
> 
> ...


I think the LT said something about a brothel on the outskirts of Guatemala City. I'll see if I can bring you back some samples. Kudzu-2 out.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Could this be the return of our Prophet, Gecko45 with the latest Special Weapons edition of a tig welded MP5K?!

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

No matter what happens, I love it when someone "has hankering" for the Russians, I always deeply appreciate it, huge compliment :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG, I told you I think, back in school I had a 
Russian DP girlfriend, name was Eugenia.
I still have a warm spot for her, but not her mother chasing me out.
Mother was terrified of everybody and did not speak english.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> TG, I told you I think, back in school I had a
> Russian DP girlfriend, name was Eugenia.
> I still have a warm spot for her, but not her mother chasing me out.
> Mother was terrified of everybody and did not speak english.


When my girls start bringing boys home, I will pretend "no English" and start chasing them with a fire poker, at least for just a few years :vs-kiss:


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Aikido first then I like Krav Maga (The Israeli stuff). Spetznaz is fun to watch, but it is kind of self destructive. Looking at some of the techniques you could trash some joints just practicing.


As a Systema instructor I can tell you the only one that will get their joints trashed is your attacker.

Check out some video by Vladimir Vasilev (My instructor) as well as Mikhail Ryabko ( his instructor) Martin Wheeler, Kwan Lee, Valentine Talanov or the Zettler twins.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> When my girls start bringing boys home, I will pretend "no English" and start chasing them with a fire poker, at least for just a few years :vs-kiss:


Her mother used a straw broom.

I was about 16 at the time.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Her mother used a straw broom.
> 
> I was about 16 at the time.


A little shimp of a boy already asked my 11 year-old daughter "out" to a mall (yea, right!!), I gave him a "psycho mother" look when he tried saying hi to me before school, he almost peed his tights.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Well, this thread gave me cancer...you know if he said he was in Venezuela then it might be believable
> 
> ...well aside from saying a 38 Special and AK47 are superior weapons....and worshipping seagal
> 
> ...


Testing quotes.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

TG said:


> A little shimp of a boy already asked my 11 year-old daughter "out" to a mall (yea, right!!), I gave him a "psycho mother" look when he tried saying hi to me before school, he almost peed his tights.


Testing quotes.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

bgreed said:


> As a Systema instructor I can tell you the only one that will get their joints trashed is your attacker.
> 
> Check out some video by Vladimir Vasilev (My instructor) as well as Mikhail Ryabko ( his instructor) Martin Wheeler, Kwan Lee, Valentine Talanov or the Zettler twins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Testing quotes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Testing quotes.


Did you pass? Do you get a redo if you don't?


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

It's getting easier to pin point the paid trolls..


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

bgreed said:


> As a Systema instructor I can tell you the only one that will get their joints trashed is your attacker.
> 
> Check out some video by Vladimir Vasilev (My instructor) as well as Mikhail Ryabko ( his instructor) Martin Wheeler, Kwan Lee, Valentine Talanov or the Zettler twins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Systema is Amazing no doubt!


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

TG said:


> No matter what happens, I love it when someone "has hankering" for the Russians, I always deeply appreciate it, huge compliment :tango_face_wink:


You're not Russian lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Wild One said:


> It's getting easier to pin point the paid trolls..


And ... the idiot.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey Guys!

Wild one's mommy sent me a message! Wow! She looks hot from the front. If I hadn't seen the top of her head i would have never recognized her!:vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

200 man company with 7000 kills. I am sure that would have been on the topic list at least 1 BUB. Keep in mind in the days of body count being the big push , they cheated a lot. 
The percentage of killed combatants that are killed by a rifleman are very small. The number killed by ninja , never saw that one on the list.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> I'm probably the only actual vet on the entire forum lol. You guys are just cointel playing mind games with everyone. You do it with some veterans who are decorated combat vets it doesn't surprise me to fuel the same lying nonsense everywhere else. It's not bragging if you did it..


Whatever you say, sonny. :vs_lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Forum full of paid trolls with the sole purpose of entertaining one little man-baby who pretends to be a ninja, too bad he's not more fun. We invested too much time on someone so boring.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah. He's a young mouse. Good for kitten training, but the big cats didn't even flex their muscles.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Wait...
Am I the only one that got a personal message from his mom?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Wild One thinks I'm special!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Could it be? The Wild One =


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Could it be? The Wild One =
> View attachment 37809


More like Op6. But like someone posted earlier a plausible scenario. Op6 and M118LR had a butt baby. Op6 was probably the mommy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> Could it be? The Wild One =
> View attachment 37809


Will? What a disheveled photo haha


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm leaning towards Opie, myself. Especially since he did the PM to me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> I'm leaning towards Opie, myself. Especially since he did the PM to me.


Let's hope not! That guy was like a bad case of the crabs!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Notice he shuts up about the same time every night?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> It's getting easier to pin point the paid trolls..


Pinpoint, most intelligent one. One word.

Am I being divisive by helping you get better at the language?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> I'm leaning towards Opie, myself. Especially since he did the PM to me.


Yeah him or the green thing( No Not Will) the other green thing.

Oh and @Cricket.... you funny girl!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, he started PMing me about 0600. That was Opie's thing. But he sure is hung up on us being trolls, his mommy is rich, and his proxy IP address.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Well, he started PMing me about 0600. That was Opie's thing. But he sure is hung up on us being trolls, his mommy is rich, and his proxy IP address.


Yeah strikingly familiar pattern. He has a butt load of IP addresses.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know it's either Op6 or the green thing. Complete waste of time and energy? That I do know.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

If I can figure out how to copy and paste the PM s I'll send them to you. My responses were orange, to say the least.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know it's either Op6 or the green thing. *Complete waste of time and energy? That I do know*.


Agree but in a strange way its fun to watch him self destruct.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

More Opieish. He's just not up to warp speed yet.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe his new meds are slowing him down? Be sure isn't as fun as he used to be.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Agree but in a strange way its fun to watch him self destruct.


Yea, I kinda just stood back and watched this one. His first post smelled a bit deep so I watched him pile it deeper. Not very inventive or entertaining as some that we have had. But, the cats had fun! :devil:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Won't be long he will come unglued.



Coastie dad said:


> More Opieish. He's just not up to warp speed yet.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

double tap


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> More Opieish. He's just not up to warp speed yet.


I think you are right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Maybe his new meds are slowing him down? Be sure isn't as fun as he used to be.


That may be it. Those drugs will turn your brain to mush after awhile. A warped and demented mind is a terrible thing to waste. :vs_lol:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

[peeks in thread]


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Naww .... this guy is not even fun, to obvious in his intent. Send us a real live liberal idiot and "games on"!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Cricket said:


> [peeks in thread]
> 
> View attachment 37818


You have a mean streak. I like that. :devil:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Just got his latest PM. Look at the structure. The breakdown is coming.

Look you must feel free in your lack on Intel hope I haven't offended you feel free to write when your queer sensitivity is spiked lol You're so Intel come to Russia we no how to treat queers


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Just got his latest PM. Look at the structure. The breakdown is coming.
> 
> Look you must feel free in your lack on Intel hope I haven't offended you feel free to write when your queer sensitivity is spiked lol You're so Intel come to Russia we no how to treat queers


Lol what the hell.

Now HE is Russian and an intel guy...what happened to being a military advisor and trainer with Spetznaz lol

At least he PMs you...he is really homophobic, guess his uncle really does pound his buttcheeks isn't that right @The Wild One ?

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

@ wild one stop talking with your mouth full!
and about telling every other dude on here they are gay----Why do you want to know? Are you cruzing for some azz or something?
I bet you just spetzedyournadz and op'd your keyboard reading that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

????? This thread hasn't been utilized in 2 1/2 months.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well sorry A watch I have been really busy since new years ok.


----------



## Almighty (Nov 3, 2019)

The Wild One said:


> I think systema spetsnaz is the best self defense system around. Any thoughts?


What's your experience with it?


----------



## Almighty (Nov 3, 2019)

The Wild One said:


> I think systema spetsnaz is the best self defense system around. Any thoughts?


I'll spare you all the bravado qualitative quantifier bullshit people seem to like to throw around and tell you this. I'm an instructor in training. I haven't trained with Vlad, but I trained under one of the gentlemen he personally certified. Systema is anything but bullshit. However, it's not a complete system. If it is, I didn't see how any one thing connected to another. It's a collection of principles. However, if you do not possess the ability to strike aggressively and accurately as does a western boxer, Systema will not teach you to do this. If you do not know how to establish dominance Systema will not teach you to do this. If you have boxing experience, though, and Judo, or Jiu Jitsu, Systema will improve your proficiency in these systems. I liken Systema to mortar and boxing, Muay Thai, jits etc as bricks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Almighty, this is a "discussion forum" not a street fight. It's a place for exchanging opinions.

Personally, I think Mafia hitters are the most dangerous. They use any weapon at any time and seldom get caught. I also believe that outlaw bikers fit this category as they are often hired by other criminal enterprises.

There's a very good reason I believe this, some of them are friends.

Oh, BTW, I put you on ignore until you learn how to act in public.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Spetz what? Ain't that beets and taters in a rich cream and butter broth?...Or a german drink in a can?


----------



## Almighty (Nov 3, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Almighty, this is a "discussion forum" not a street fight. It's a place for exchanging opinions.
> 
> Personally, I think Mafia hitters are the most dangerous. They use any weapon at any time and seldom get caught. I also believe that outlaw bikers fit this category as they are often hired by other criminal enterprises.
> 
> ...


----------



## Almighty (Nov 3, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Almighty, this is a "discussion forum" not a street fight. It's a place for exchanging opinions.
> 
> Personally, I think Mafia hitters are the most dangerous. They use any weapon at any time and seldom get caught. I also believe that outlaw bikers fit this category as they are often hired by other criminal enterprises.
> 
> ...


The only thing I'm less concerned with than how to act in public is some theorist ignoring me on the internet. Real world out here, bud.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Almighty said:


> I'll spare you all the bravado qualitative quantifier bullshit people seem to like to throw around and tell you this. I'm an instructor in training. I haven't trained with Vlad, but I trained under one of the gentlemen he personally certified. Systema is anything but bullshit. However, it's not a complete system. If it is, I didn't see how any one thing connected to another. It's a collection of principles. However, if you do not possess the ability to strike aggressively and accurately as does a western boxer, Systema will not teach you to do this. If you do not know how to establish dominance Systema will not teach you to do this. If you have boxing experience, though, and Judo, or Jiu Jitsu, Systema will improve your proficiency in these systems. I liken Systema to mortar and boxing, Muay Thai, jits etc as bricks.


Actually Systema is a very complete system. If think you should hit like a boxer go back and watch the strikes video. No need to hit like a boxer in Systema. If you hit like a boxer you absorb energy that should be going to your opponent. As far as dominance goes once again you missed it. Systema is not about dominance it is about #1 not being in a fight ( Vlad will tell you if you are in a fight there are about 40 things you missed before you got there) it is about ending the confrontation without damage to you and the least amount of damage necessary to your opponent. If you learn to move and to strike properly your opponent will decide he does not want to play anymore rather quickly.

I am also an instructor in training (mainly because I haven't had time to get to Tornto to get my full instructor cert.) So I have studied with Vlad. The twins, Martin Wheeler, Maxim Franz and Daniel Ryabko.

So as you add tension into what you are trying to do it completely defeats what you want to accomplish which is to cause your opponent to think about themselves rather than you. Once that is accomplished aggression is gone and there is no fight.

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## Almighty (Nov 3, 2019)

bgreed said:


> Almighty said:
> 
> 
> > I'll spare you all the bravado qualitative quantifier bullshit people seem to like to throw around and tell you this. I'm an instructor in training. I haven't trained with Vlad, but I trained under one of the gentlemen he personally certified. Systema is anything but bullshit. However, it's not a complete system. If it is, I didn't see how any one thing connected to another. It's a collection of principles. However, if you do not possess the ability to strike aggressively and accurately as does a western boxer, Systema will not teach you to do this. If you do not know how to establish dominance Systema will not teach you to do this. If you have boxing experience, though, and Judo, or Jiu Jitsu, Systema will improve your proficiency in these systems. I liken Systema to mortar and boxing, Muay Thai, jits etc as bricks.
> ...


Test it. If you don't have combative experience, it ain't happening, BUD. Plain and simple. It doesn't make you a fighter. You're obviously one of those fools that takes everything that comes out of that camp as Gospel.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Almighty said:


> Test it. If you don't have combative experience, it ain't happening, BUD. Plain and simple. It doesn't make you a fighter. You're obviously one of those fools that takes everything that comes out of that camp as Gospel.


Oh, here we go, again. Another Kudzu Commando.

Speaking of Gospel, I thought you were about Jesus and here you are calling someone a fool.

I don't know your real background, but you fly onto this forum in a combative mood. You might want to fly on out. We've had all the, "I'm not going to tell you much about me but trust me, I'm a true, real-life badass."
We know who is real among us and we've experienced plenty like you. We also know the final act of this silly, little play.

PBR Streetgang out.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Almighty said:


> Test it. If you don't have combative experience, it ain't happening, BUD. Plain and simple. It doesn't make you a fighter. You're obviously one of those fools that takes everything that comes out of that camp as Gospel.


Long ago I learned something about military veterans that likely applies here also.
"Those who talk the loudest have done the least."


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

almighty said:


> the only thing i'm less concerned with than how to act in public is some theorist ignoring me on the internet. Real world out here, bud.


 lol!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SGT E said:


> lol!!!


Gee whiz, Sarge, you just made me spew coffee out my nose.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 30, 2019)

I am looking at a school that teaches gracie for womans self defense and the Russian stuff. All you tough guys... if there is a 50 and 70 year old woman, a teenage girl, 2 disabled woman, and a litter of kids which martial art should the 50 year old woman and the teenage girl learn to keep themselves and the rest of the group safe from the savagery men are capable of?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michelle said:


> I am looking at a school that teaches gracie for womans self defense and the Russian stuff. All you tough guys... if there is a 50 and 70 year old woman, a teenage girl, 2 disabled woman, and a litter of kids which martial art should the 50 year old woman and the teenage girl learn to keep themselves and the rest of the group safe from the savagery men are capable of?


No need in splitting a thread. Keep the thought in one thread. Don't make me go all Dragon's Touchon you! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Michelle said:


> I am looking at a school that teaches gracie for womans self defense and the Russian stuff. All you tough guys... if there is a 50 and 70 year old woman, a teenage girl, 2 disabled woman, and a litter of kids which martial art should the 50 year old woman and the teenage girl learn to keep themselves and the rest of the group safe from the savagery men are capable of?


WTF?!?

Why would a 70 year old and 2 disabled women have to fight off a 50 year old woman and some teenage girls? (Yet still, men are responsible.)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> WTF?!?
> 
> Why would a 70 year old and 2 disabled women have to fight off a 50 year old woman and some teenage girls? (Yet still, men are responsible.)


I'd watch that!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Denton said:


> No need in splitting a thread. Keep the thought in one thread. Don't make me go all Dragon's Touchon you! :vs_laugh:


Gracie jitsu is a sport. Sports are not applicable for real life self defense. Going to the ground will get you killed in the street.

In Systema we may go to the ground and can work their, however the goal is to get back on your feet. Systema also will teach you how to work against weapons just jujitsu being a sport does not. There is also an entire health side to Systema that others do not have.

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Michelle said:


> I am looking at a school that teaches gracie for womans self defense and the Russian stuff. All you tough guys... if there is a 50 and 70 year old woman, a teenage girl, 2 disabled woman, and a litter of kids which martial art should the 50 year old woman and the teenage girl learn to keep themselves and the rest of the group safe from the savagery men are capable of?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Michelle said:


> I am looking at a school that teaches gracie for womans self defense and the Russian stuff. All you tough guys... if there is a 50 and 70 year old woman, a teenage girl, 2 disabled woman, and a litter of kids which martial art should the 50 year old woman and the teenage girl learn to keep themselves and the rest of the group safe from the savagery men are capable of?


Greetings Michelle. Get some firearms, instruction on how to use them and practise.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, we don't have to look too far for some professional help. There is a full-time, fresh from the jungle mercenary/Marine/hitman that has been advertising his talents on this very board. Truthfully, I'm a little scared that he will bark at me and I will pee myself.

BTW, where does one go to become a mercenary/Marine/hitman? I'm thinking 'Argosy Magazine...'


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At one time a company called Petroguard was looking for operators to protect Saudi pipe lines.

Word of warfare was a pre-requisite.

Weapon of choice was supplied by the SNG force.


----------



## Ruger57 (Mar 28, 2020)

If I ever want to hand fight. Krav maga or BJJ. Boxing, wrestling, sport karate and the like just don't work.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

I love these axioms Alpha Group (Sorry for no accurate translation):
-- The power of special forces is not in muscles, but in brains.
-- All special forces died in firing contact, and in not a hand-to-hand fight.
-- Successful coincidences of circumstances reinforce bad tactics.
*-- In a hand-to-hand fight, a fighter wins with more cartridges.*


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Wild One said:


> I think systema spetsnaz is the best self defense system around. Any thoughts?


I would need to look at it a lot closer, and compare it to MMA, Ju Jitsu & Krav Maga. From what I have heard Spetz plays for keeps.

You have to be able to read your opponent(s), and you need to have a “take it to them” instinct, because you will need it. Fight like your life is at stake, and pick up any bar or club that you can find. I think that epitomizes Spetz fighting methods.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Folklore said:


> I love these axioms Alpha Group (Sorry for no accurate translation):
> -- The power of special forces is not in muscles, but in brains.
> -- All special forces died in firing contact, and in not a hand-to-hand fight.
> -- Successful coincidences of circumstances reinforce bad tactics.
> *-- In a hand-to-hand fight, a fighter wins with more cartridges.*


A Special Forces Group is sectioned with A, B & C elements, with the A teams being the raisson dete, the reason for the Group. The B & C elements support the A, and I was in a C element, that is a support company.
Special Forces always support a bigger unit, and mine (2/19) was attached to the Screaming Eagles. The way to pronounce the parts is A, B, C, I have never heard them pronounced any other way.

Delta is the exception, because it is it own Group, and that’s how they want it pronounced.
It distinguishes them. Maybe I should start a new thread, to explain things.🧐 I have wandered as usual.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

*MisterMills357, *It's just about another group, if we are talking about it. But explanations about A, B, C I would have learned with interest.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Folklore said:


> *MisterMills357, *It's just about another group, if we are talking about it. But explanations about A, B, C I would have learned with interest.


I got to wandering so I threw in an eggslanation of an SF company, because most folks don’t have any notion, of how they are organized.It was just general info, but whoever reads it will know more than the average bear.

PS: SF would destroy any Spetz group that is throw at them, there is no comparison, and that goes for Chinese SPF too. (General info).


----------

